# رسائل من الماء message from water



## إنسانة من تراب (14 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :

ماساروا إيموتو .. هو الياباني صاحب كتاب " رسائل من الماء " ، أثار هذا الكاتب عقول العلماء والتطبيقيين إلى حقيقة أن كل ما في الوجود ، لها قدر من الوعي والذاكرة والإدراك والإحساس ، وهذا ما يتجاهله الكثير من العلماء والتطبيقيين .
اهتم هذا الكاتب بدراسة بلورات الماء العجيبة ، وما تعكس من أسرارٍ لهذا السائل العظيم ، من خلال تقنيات متقدمة باستخدام التحليل بواسطة الرنين المغناطيسي Magnetic Resonance .
تم أخذ عينات من الماء وتم تبريدها في آنية تحوي على كلمات مثل : آمين ، الإسلام ، الصدق ، التقوى ، وصوراً للكعبة المشرفة ، وكانت المفاجأة بعد الدراسة بتشكيل بلورات فريدة من نوعها للثلج الناتج مقارنة بعينات اخرى من الماء .

وفيما يلي المزيد عن هذا الموضوع ، ومقدمة الكاتب بقلم الدكتور زغلول النجار - حفظه الله - والمقال من الموقع الرسمي للدكتور النجار .

http://www.elnaggarzr.com/?l=ar&id=1380&cat=9


وإليكم أيضاً عرضاً تسجيلياً لنتائج الأبحاث التي قدمها الياباني ماساروا إيموتو صاحب كتاب رسائل من الماء 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56STr-eudN0


ومرة أخرى .. عندما يتجه العلم والبحث الدقيق باتجاهه الصحيح يسجد أمام عظمة الله 

أرجو لكم الفائدة : وجعلنا الله وإياكم ممن يقدمون جديداً في ميدان البحث العلمي ويساهمون بتدعيم حقائق الكون وربطها بالدين الحق بالإسلام ...


اللهم لكَ الحمد على نعمة الإسلام


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور ...........


----------



## فيصل التميمي (14 فبراير 2009)

انسانة من تراب انا سمعت الموضوع هذا قبلا وارجو الله ان يكون حقيقة علمية يهتدي بها الناس الى الله


----------



## فيصل التميمي (14 فبراير 2009)

تحذير 

انا شفت الفلم للياباني هو يتحدث عن الكلام بايجابية وما جاب سيرة للقران وانا حاس انه تسويق لدين اليابانيين والانجيل 
فاين العلاقة مع القران الا اذا قمنا بالتجارب على عينات من عندنا 

لكن يجب التشارك مع العالم الذي توصل لهذا السبق حتى تصبح الامور مقنعة اكثر


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (14 فبراير 2009)

كل التفاصيل عن الموضوع انا أخذتها من الرابط المذكور في المشاركة 
وهذا البحث بالفعل ليس جديداً ، ولا نتوقع أن يصرحوا فعلياً بفضل القرآن الكريم .

نحن لنا أن نعلم ونسعى لتحقيق انجازاتنا كمسلمين ..

شكرا لتواصلكم


----------



## مبتدئه (14 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

ما سمعته بان تجارب الدكتور «ماسارو إيموتو» التي أجراها على بلورات الماء المتجمد، ففي عام 1997م قام بملء كوب ماء من الصنوبر وقام بوضعه على المنضدة في مكتبه. ثم قام بتصوير بلورات الماء فوتوغرافياً فأظهرت الصور أنها مشوهة ومفتتة




. 

ثم قام بعد ذلك بالاتصال بخمسمائة من طلابه الذين تخرجوا في الجامعة، وطلب منهم أن يرسلوا مشاعر حب للماء في يوم معين وفي وقت محدد، وطلب من كل منهم أن يبعث بأمنياته للماء في أن يصبح نظيفاً وصحياً. 
وحينما قام الدكتور «إيموتو» بتصوير الماء بعد أن تلقى كل هذه الطاقات الإيجابية






من كل هؤلاء الناس في جميع أنحاء اليابان، كان الماء يبدو مختلفاً من الناحية المادية






وكانت أشكال البلورات المتكونة فيه متماثلة ومتناسقة. وقال الدكتور «إيموتو»: «إن عدداً كبيراً من فريق العمل المصاحب له في هذه التجربة قد تأثروا عندما رأوا هذا التغيير لدرجة أنهم كانوا على وشك البكاء». 

 والله أعلم .. :34:


----------



## مصطفى على يوسف (15 أغسطس 2011)

صدقت يا سيدى يا رسول الله


----------



## م باسل وردان (16 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووورة بارك الله فيك


----------

